# Presents for SWs



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I expect there is a post somewhere already but I'm hoping you can advise me what you did regarding gifts for SWs.

We obviously want to get our SW something for all her hardwork and support since we met her in Feb 2007 but am not sure what is appropriate....was thinking flowers.....

DS's SW has only been with us since 2 weeks after him moving in so she didn't 'chose' us or help with panel and intros, in fact other than drinking coffee she hasn't really done much.  I guess we should maybe buy her something but I don't know what.....

Did you buy for child's SW?

As they will both be at court with us I would feel funny giving to one and not the other but I also want to give our SW something more than ds's as she has done so much more for us.  Do you give it after court or at another time?

Any advise/ideas??

Many thanks
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

K's fostering sw kept him longer than she should have done (she was in assessment team) as she couldnt bear to let him go and not know what was happening with him  She even calls in sometimes now to see how the adoption is going  
Where as the sw we will go to panel/court with only met him last week for the first time! 

So what we did is sent flowers to his first sw's work place  If you know where she is based you could do that and then just give them both the same sort of thing on the day then?

xx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya OT,

I took two gift bags to the court with me one for each SW I bought yankee candle burners hand painted they are about £8 each but I bought a glass one for my favourite S/W  which was really pretty I'd taped up the bags and gave them on the way out when we were going back to our cars so they didnt open them in front of us they were both really chuffed. I put on the card that they could think of how happy they had made us each time they lit a candle (sounds a bit cheesy that now)

We saw our S/W at our local adoption celebration day event recently and she confessed her daughter accidently dropped it and it broke oops  had to laugh as she had been worrying about telling me.

Take care

Dawny
xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

We bought our SW a frame and put a pic of Little Bear in it. She keeps it on her desk at work.

We didn't buy anything for the other SW as LB didn't officially have one at the time we went to court(!) he has had 4 birth - 26months when he was legally adopted (!)


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your replies.  I have decided to give each SW the same on court day, a Willow Tree Angel - Thankyou, and then on our last visit from our SW we will give her some flowers.

Love
OT x


----------

